

Error Handling in Node.js - pjungwir
http://illuminatedcomputing.com/talks/node-errors-talk/

======
pjungwir
This is a talk I gave last week at NodePDX. My speaker notes and the source
code for the various versions of the app are on Github:

    
    
        https://github.com/pjungwir/node-errors-talk

